# Obeying the signs?



## MattMiles (Jul 28, 2011)

Hope everyone is having a safe summer season, but please be careful out there on your jobs! According to the National Weather Service, an average of 55 people are reported killed each year by lightning. In addition, hundreds of people are permanently injured each year. There have been 13 reported lightning-related deaths already in 2011. Just look around at your site and be sure to adhere to the safety signs!

Or have you seen any sites that don't have proper signage to prevent any harm from lightning or other dangers?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

MattMiles said:


> Hope everyone is having a safe summer season, but please be careful out there on your jobs! According to the National Weather Service, an average of 55 people are reported killed each year by lightning. In addition, hundreds of people are permanently injured each year. There have been 13 reported lightning-related deaths already in 2011. Just look around at your site and be sure to adhere to the safety signs!
> 
> Or have you seen any sites that don't have proper signage to prevent any harm from lightning or other dangers?


I always post signs warning of the risk of lightning strikes on my inside drywall jobs. 
I hate lightning strikes inside the house I'm working in.:furious::furious::furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MattMiles said:


> Hope everyone is having a safe summer season, but please be careful out there on your jobs! According to the National Weather Service, an average of 55 people are reported killed each year by lightning. In addition, hundreds of people are permanently injured each year. There have been 13 reported lightning-related deaths already in 2011. Just look around at your site and be sure to adhere to the safety signs!
> 
> Or have you seen any sites that don't have proper signage to prevent any harm from lightning or other dangers?


Do wha ? :blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Actually we do get a few lighting strikes in the farm land, They usually knock over a few cows and blow some phones up and trees etc, Maybe we should put your signs out for the cows to read????


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

MattMiles said:


> Or have you seen any sites that don't have proper signage to prevent any harm from lightning or other dangers?


I'd like to see 'Nobody moves, nobody gets hurt' signage posted on my sites.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:wheelchair:I've been hit by lighting 7 times.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> :wheelchair:I've been hit by lighting 7 times.


I believe you :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been hit by lighting 7 times.:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> I've been hit by lighting 7 times.:yes:


Well that explains it, Thats why your trucks a mess, Its been hit by lighting


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I've been hit by lighting 7 times.:yes:


Trust me, I believe you:whistling2:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

cazna said:


> Well that explains it, Thats why your trucks a mess, Its been hit by lighting


 :clap:nice one!!!!!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Actually we do get a few lighting strikes in the farm land, They usually knock over a few cows and blow some phones up and trees etc, Maybe we should put your signs out for the cows to read????


dunno bout that some women just don't read or listen


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)




----------

